# Kamas/North Slope Bear



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

So I drew one of the summer bait tags for the Kamas/North Slope unit. Has anyone here on the forums ever had this tag, or pursued bear in this unit? Needless to say, I'm super excited about having the tag and can't wait to get started preparing and getting all ready to go on 5/25. In the meantime if anyone here has had success in the unit I would love to see any pictures or hear about your experience. What tips or suggestions you might have. I know there's a ton of information and stories available in the archives and I've been reading through all of it and thoroughly enjoying the excitement and anticipation as a result but would also like to learn or chat more about the specific unit. If you're willing, PM me. I'd love to chat more specifically about your experience and the unit.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats on your tag. I've never hunted bear on the unit, but am familiar with many areas there. Where have you looked at going? I know it seems like everywhere else, the bear numbers have increased there over the years. 

I am sure you've already done this, but the biologist over the area would be a great resource on where to go, set up a bait station, etc.

Good luck


----------

